#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ελεύθεροι Επαγ./Εταιρίες >  > > >  >  >  Αμοιβή για σύνταξη τεχνικής έκθεσης αυτοψίας (ή επάρκειας όπως ονομάζεται από άλλους)

## leo

Καλή μας μέρα και καλό μήνα συνάδελφοι,

Για τον υπολογισμό της αμοιβής της «Τεχνικής Έκθεσης Αυτοψίας» ορίζει κάποια  ως ελάχιστη αμοιβή το ΤΕΕ; 

Η κατόπιν συμφωνίας με τον πελάτη μας...

----------


## Xάρης

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα *leo*.

Το ΤΕΕ δε ζητά ελάχιστη αμοιβή απ' όσο γνωρίζω ούτε ορίζεται κάτι τέτοιο στη σχετική νομοθεσία (βλ. Π.Δ.696/74).
Υπάρχουν όμως δύο πράγματα:
ελάχιστη αμοιβή ανά ώρα/ημέρα εργασίας όπως ορίζεται στο άρθρο 102 του Π.Δ.696/74.ένας "μπούσουλας" από το *ΤΕΕ/ΤΑΚ* και το *ΤΕΕ/ΤΚ&ΔΘ* για περιπτώσεις όπως αυτή όπου δεν υπάρχει ελάχιστη αμοιβή

Δώστε προσοχή σ' αυτό που αναφέρει το ΤΕΕ/ΤΑΚ:
"Προκειμένου να είναι εφικτή η δικαστική διεκδίκηση των αμοιβών του συνημμένου πίνακα, είναι απαραίτητο να υπογράφεται ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό."

----------


## leo

Να υποθέσω για το ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό 
όπως το συμφωνητικό για την εξώδικη επίλυση διαφοράς μεταξύ εταιρείας και ιδιώτη (Μηχανικού); Με τις αντίστοιχες παραλλαγές;;

----------

